# Looking for plans Stuart Twin Launch



## GaryK (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure if this is the correct place for this or not.

I am looking for a set of plans for the  Stuart Twin Launch. Their website doesn't have them for sale by themselves.

If anyone would be willing to sell me a set I would appreciate it. I am looking for a long term build and this one looks great!

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## GWRdriver (Apr 6, 2013)

What's the age of your castings?


----------



## GaryK (Apr 6, 2013)

GWRdriver said:


> What's the age of your castings?



I don't have any. I was either going to cast my own or use solid material.

Gary


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 7, 2013)

Gary are you looking more for form or function. 

If you want form  e mail them and see if they will sell just the plans. 

if you want function get a set of the rudy kouhoupt  twin marine engine plans,  similar design but from bar stock.
the other option is the plans beach side hank just posted . from an old pm magazine. there are lots of twin marine plans out there many free just not Stuart turner. 
Tin


----------



## GaryK (Apr 7, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Gary are you looking more for form or function.
> 
> If you want form  e mail them and see if they will sell just the plans.
> 
> Tin



I have e-mailed them in the past a few times, but they have never responded.

Gary


----------



## GWRdriver (Apr 7, 2013)

GaryK said:


> I have e-mailed them in the past a few times, but they have never responded.


Gary,
My understanding is that Jones & Bradburn Ltd has sold (or is in the process of selling off) Stuart Models and when (or if) the new company will emerge is unknown.  They probably just want you to go away.  I asked whether you had old or newer castings because the Stuart castings have changed slightly over the years as patterns or molds have been renewed or reworked.  Jones & Bradburn reworked almost the entire line to suit automated casting.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Apr 7, 2013)

Stuart Models was taken over by Bridport Foundry around the middle of last year. The have since reintroduced many of the kits. Speaking to them at an exhibition last year they said that the quality of the remaining run-down stock of castings they inherited had got so bad that they had to scrap three quarters of them, and could not even use the re-melt. They said they would be returning to using shell-moulding, and I see they have introduced malleable iron crankshafts for some models, to replace the built-up ones used in recent years.

More info here: 

http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Stuart_Models_move.html

Details from the website are: 
Grove Works. West Road, Bridport, Dorset, DT6 5JT
Tel: 01308 456859
Fax: 01308 458295
Email: [email protected]

Looking at several engines under spares, they seem to offer drawings for some, but not currently the launch engines. Probably still worth contacting them though.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking in there catalog on line looks like they are no longer including bar stock parts in the kits . the plans and sundries are still included. also it will be interesting to see when new kits hit dealers in the USA. Looks like dealers have either suspended importing due to business conditions or they are out of stock  on Stuart Turner kits. 
I would like to get a 10V one of these days. 
an st would be nice as well since i have a boiler for It. 
Tin


----------



## Charles Lamont (Apr 8, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Looking in there catalog on line looks like they are no longer including bar stock parts in the kits . the plans and sundries are still included.



You need to check each kit, as they vary. At a quick look, I think the bar seems to be included for the trunk-guide engines and nos. 1 & 9 at least.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone here in the US had experience buying kits  directly from Stuart turner models  . Do they charge VAT to the US how dear are shipping rates and how fast or slow is shipping . 

I have no problem paying the $115 for a model from them and a reasonable shipping cost if the service is good. 

or is there a US dealer currently stocking ST kits. 
Tin


----------



## GaryK (Apr 9, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Has anyone here in the US had experience buying kits  directly from Stuart turner models  . Do they charge VAT to the US how dear are shipping rates and how fast or slow is shipping .
> 
> I have no problem paying the $115 for a model from them and a reasonable shipping cost if the service is good.
> 
> ...



VAT is for Europe only.

I finally got a reply from them about their plans. (In dollars) 
$14.57 per page + $18.40 for shipping.

So for drawings for 2 models, at 2 sheets each would cost me $76.68.
Kind of expensive for 4 pieces of paper.
Gary


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 9, 2013)

I ordered the stuart sirius drawings from them last month, dont remember if I was charged VAT or not, but the plans arrived in less than a week.   Dont know if this helps you or not....


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 10, 2013)

will see what my hobby fund looks like after cabin fever then may order a kit or two.
Tin


----------



## rhankey (Apr 11, 2013)

I've placed roughly half a dozen orders with Stuart over the last several years, and most orders have arrived to me in the US in about a week.  One order took a few weeks to arrive.  Under prior ownership, they charged VAT on all orders regardless of country of destination.  I think they still are charging VAT on all orders, but am not at home at the moment to re-check the receipts from the last several orders from the last 12 months.


----------



## GWRdriver (Apr 11, 2013)

Gary is correct.  VAT is *definitely* not supposed to be charge on exported items.   It looks like Stuart was double-dipping you.   If you are traveling and buy something over the counter (like a castings set) in the UK, they are required to charge the VAT, but you can apply to have the VAT refunded.  The problem is the vendor must provide you with a VAT Refund tax form, appropriately filled out and endorsed by the Vendor.    The extended problem is that most of them won't be bothered, or have a convenient excuse such as "out of forms today."    I once bought quite an expensive bit from Myford's over their counter and they pulled that on on me.  The refund form (and VAT) isn't required at all for an export sale which goes directly into the mail.


----------

